# Cutler-Hammer AC Drive help!



## 24V (Jan 16, 2019)

Hi,

I am an electrical engineer working on a current project with an older Cutler-Hammer AC Drive (Model Number: AFM1220B Serial Number: 22164K7). However, I have been struggling to find the wiring diagram online. Any chance that anybody can provide me with the wiring diagram or PDF for this model? It will be highly appreciated.

Kind Regards,
Daniel


----------



## JRaef (Mar 23, 2009)

Cutler Hammer doesn’t actually make any drives, they brand label drives made by other companies. In addition, C-H in different parts of the world brand label different products. 

That drive is a brand label of a drive made by a US company called AC Tech, who is now owned by a German company named Lenze. C-H only brand labeled that drive in Canada, here in the US the C-H drives come from a Finnish company named Vacon. But a lot of the CANADIAN versions made it across the border on the secondary market. Hard to tell from your profile if “GTA” is a joke about Grand Theft Auto, or if you are in fact in Canada, as in Greater Toronto Area. 

You can download a manual from Lenze US for the “MC” series of AC Tech drives but they will be listed as “legacy” because they have obsoleted them now.


----------



## 24V (Jan 16, 2019)

JRaef said:


> Cutler Hammer doesn’t actually make any drives, they brand label drives made by other companies. In addition, C-H in different parts of the world brand label different products.
> 
> That drive is a brand label of a drive made by a US company called AC Tech, who is now owned by a German company named Lenze. C-H only brand labeled that drive in Canada, here in the US the C-H drives come from a Finnish company named Vacon. But a lot of the CANADIAN versions made it across the border on the secondary market. Hard to tell from your profile if “GTA” is a joke about Grand Theft Auto, or if you are in fact in Canada, as in Greater Toronto Area.
> 
> You can download a manual from Lenze US for the “MC” series of AC Tech drives but they will be listed as “legacy” because they have obsoleted them now.


Thank you I was not aware of this, I greatly appreciate it! And yes I am in fact located in Canada.


----------

